# Lincoln Christmas Market - Any know of a campsite?



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
We would like to visit Lincoln for the Christmas market but I cannot find a campsite in the area that is open in December.
We would like to find a campsite on or very near a bus route to Lincoln, does anyone know of such?

Thanks Chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris;

The municipal >Hartsholme Park< campsite opens up especially for the Christmas market, book soon though.

If you are in the Caravan Club then there is a CL 5 miles to the north of Lincoln called >South Cliff Farm< The relevance being that it is just at the rear of the showground where they have a 'park & ride' to the market each year.

:santa:

pete


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

hi, 

I have a feeling the CC&C had a rally there last year and had mini buses to run people back and forth. 

It will probably be in their next Out and About magazine, unless someone knows for certain. 

Mandy


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that both clubs have done rallies for Lincoln Christmas Market in the past and as Mandy says the C&CC run a bus from site to the market.

If I remember correctly I think the Caravan Club rally was held at Whisby Garden Centre but I'm not sure about the C&CC.

You will be able to find details of the Caravan Club rally on their website but they don't make it easy. You will need to find the Lincolnshire section's website or the Central Region's site which normally lists all the rallies within the region.

Alternatively as Mandy says you will need to wait for the next issue of the C&CC's Out and About.

I think it is very popular so you will need to book.

JohnW


----------



## 115382 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hartsholme Country Park is full and has been for a while.  Never knew the c&cc did a rally, i'll keep a look out.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Done a bit of digging. It's the C&CC who hold theirs at the Whisby Garden Centre from 4th - 7th December. Some information, contact number and booking form here:

http://www.southlincsda.co.uk/holmeets.htm

CC meet 4th - 8th December is at Skellingthorpe which is just off the ring road. Information here:

http://www.lincolnshirecentre.co.uk/rally.aspx?id=71

Either will need to be booked and both have transport to and from site to the market.

JohnW


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Brilliant, just what I was looking for, printed the form and will be in the post today. 

Leaving for German markets on the 11th (my birthday) so will be interesting to compare. 

Many thanks
Mandy


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Mandy
Did you book the CC&C or the CC one as we are also interested and members of both. How much was it by the way?

Sonja


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Sorry for delay, I am only on first thing everyday, yes printed it off and got it in the post for 2 vans yesterday. 

It is £28 for Friday /Saturday night, you can go Thursday night for extra, not sure what the extra was. Requires SAE sent with booking form along with monies. The cost includes the buses too and from the market that run all day.

Market open till 9.30pm according to Lincolns web site on the Market. 

Mandy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for delay, I am only on first thing everyday, yes printed it off and got it in the post for 2 vans yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hi I think the market opens until 9.30 pm on the Thur and Fri night...........but closes at around 6pm on the Sat & Sun.


----------

